

Measuring Openness, from Android to WebKit: The Open Governance Index - dave1010uk
http://www.visionmobile.com/blog/2011/07/the-open-governance-index-measuring-openness-from-android-to-webkit/

======
dave1010uk
PDF report:
[http://www.visionmobile.com/rsc/researchreports/Open%20Gover...](http://www.visionmobile.com/rsc/researchreports/Open%20Governance%20Index%20\(VisionMobile\).pdf)

